# Just thought i would let you girlies know whats going on.



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Well after our meeting with that horrible SW me and dh had a long time to think about things. We was going to be allocated a new SW. She rang us this week and we know this lady. But we said because of all the upset with the other one dh was having 2nd thoughts at one point. I did say to him if you are not 100% sure then we won't go for it. Well he started on about IVF but with donor egg. I said thats 4k a go. But we started to look in to this abroad and the average price is around£1900 with icsi and donor egg from someone who doesn't have fertility problems.

well we have decided to give this a go and we are looking at going to reprofit July/Aug in Czech Republic. The SW said not to worry about it sometimes these things have to be done to make sure you have done everything in your mind to finalise things. She said once we have had the treatment we could come back to her if we needed to but would have to wait 6 months after which is fair enough.

Well me and dh still haven't had a ciggie. Don't know how we have managed through all of this. Even dh x is giving up now because their daughter is now saying if daddy and linda can do it so can you hahaha.

Good luck to everyone hopefully see you all soon even if the ivf works i still want to adopt.


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck with your treatment loobylou.  I really hope it works out for you.  Let us know how you get on in the summer and well done for sticking with the no smoking through all of this.

Sanita


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck loobylou.

Can only repeat what Sanita has already said and say thanks for letting us know & well done for giving up those ciggies!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

good luck loobylou everything crossed that your tx works hun, please keep us all posted on whats happening other wise i'll have to chase you round the message boards to find out whats going on   

pam xx


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Wishing you lots of love and luck, Loobylou.
   for your treatment - keep in touch.  

And well done for not smoking  

Melanie


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Good luck with your treatment Louby Lou  and well done on still being off the ciggies.

Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Ditto everyone else.

Good luck Looby and well done for staying off the weed.

Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI Lou
Loads of luck with your new journey, I really hope this works out for you, do keep us posted.  As least now you will know you have given it a good chance and won't have any 'what ifs' hanging around.

Well done on the ciggies to!
Love
OT x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

wishing you all the best looby and do let us know how u get on. xxxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

well still not had a ciggie and to be honest i don't want one either.  i am like one of those x smokers you all dread. I went to my mum the other day good god you stink. hahaha. Mind you in the job i do i go to peoples houses and i can't half smell smoke and it's nasty.

Anyway apart from that we are off to czech 6th for divf so keep your fingers crossed for us.


linda


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Louby, good to hear from you. well done on the not smoking i think you have cracked it  loads of luck for your upcoming tx hun, keep us posted

pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

great to hear from you and congrats on stopping smoking.

Wishing you every success with your treatment in CR.

maggie x


----------

